# Which trading software/platform package?



## Steve01 (23 December 2013)

Hi, been investing passively and have reasonably active active for a few years and have recently read Radge, Bedford etc etc and now ready to get serious. Have for a while now Incredible Charts but want more!! I am looking at pruchasing a software/platform package and am tossing up between Amibroker V Bullcharts. The only thing that bothers me with Amibroker is that quite a few people have issues with the ASX data downloads etc and not being very tech savvy (know my way around a computer but not programming codes etc etc) I dont need to be playing around with uploading files ETC I just want it to work just like IC ASX data does. Bullcharts is Aussie and local support is just a phone call away which I like. If anyone has any thoughts it would be most appreciated. Are my concerns justified? What is the best package for me? Apologies if this is posted in the wrong forum, cheers. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## pixel (23 December 2013)

Steve01 said:


> Hi, been investing passively and have reasonably active active for a few years and have recently read Radge, Bedford etc etc and now ready to get serious. Have for a while now Incredible Charts but want more!! I am looking at pruchasing a software/platform package and am tossing up between Amibroker V Bullcharts. The only thing that bothers me with Amibroker is that quite a few people have issues with the ASX data downloads etc and not being very tech savvy (know my way around a computer but not programming codes etc etc) I dont need to be playing around with uploading files ETC I just want it to work just like IC ASX data does. Bullcharts is Aussie and local support is just a phone call away which I like. If anyone has any thoughts it would be most appreciated. Are my concerns justified? What is the best package for me? Apologies if this is posted in the wrong forum, cheers. Thanks for any advice.




Sorry, can't help you with either of the two; but if you're open to a wider view, I use -

http://paritrade.com.au/products/pulse.html for day-to-day trading, and
http://www.traderdealer.com.au/market-analyser.aspx for Market Analysis.

No problem with data compatibility in either.
Oh - and both will offer a free trial to new customers.


----------



## CanOz (23 December 2013)

Steve, why don't you list what you really require?


----------



## Caveroute (23 December 2013)

Steve01 said:


> Hi, been investing passively and have reasonably active active for a few years and have recently read Radge, Bedford etc etc and now ready to get serious. Have for a while now Incredible Charts but want more!! I am looking at pruchasing a software/platform package and am tossing up between Amibroker V Bullcharts. The only thing that bothers me with Amibroker is that quite a few people have issues with the ASX data downloads etc and not being very tech savvy (know my way around a computer but not programming codes etc etc) I dont need to be playing around with uploading files ETC I just want it to work just like IC ASX data does. Bullcharts is Aussie and local support is just a phone call away which I like. If anyone has any thoughts it would be most appreciated. Are my concerns justified? What is the best package for me? Apologies if this is posted in the wrong forum, cheers. Thanks for any advice.




Amibroker is a programmers toolkit.

AB with ASX data is not a problem - I use norgate - never had a problem. 

If you just want to view EOD data on a chart - AB is fine , but then so is any other charting package. 

If you want to backtest systems - AB is the tool, but it has a very steep learning curve.

If you want to place trades - you will need another layer.

Etrade or something like that.


----------



## Steve01 (23 December 2013)

Hi, thanks for the replys. I really meant Charting software. What I require is more comprehensive scanning options than Incredible Charts, no complicated issues with ASX data downloads (as I use work laptop and IT guys wouldn't appreciate any issues over network etc), possibly ability to run  scans using Radge strategies. So basically the next best step up from IC, which I found by the way very good for basic use. Have previously relied on newsletters for recos (have done quite well!!) but now ready to find my own using knowledge learned and am ready to push the button on opportunities using current account @ Commsec.

Current MF's value $130k
Share portfolio $90k all mid caps
Available now to trade $100k

Thanks in advance for any guidance to Charting software that is coming.


----------



## CanOz (23 December 2013)

I agree with Cav and Amibroker is still one of the best, most economical platforms for charting with plenty of scope for advanced use later on.

You'll want to migrate to Interactive Brokers once they get thier margin sh*t worked out Steve, the brokerage savings is not insignificant.


----------



## mring16 (20 March 2014)

Caveroute said:


> Amibroker is a programmers toolkit.
> 
> AB with ASX data is not a problem - I use norgate - never had a problem.
> 
> ...




Hi

 I am new to trading and I was just wondering what you actually get in these software packages?

I yahoo has the charts with macd and rsi and all the other jargon, why do I have to pay so much for software packages?
Excuse the ignorance, but I wonder what more am I going to see that is going to help me make a better trading decision.


Thanks 
Malcolm


----------



## AlterEgo (20 March 2014)

mring16 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to trading and I was just wondering what you actually get in these software packages?
> 
> ...




You'll be able to run scans for particular setups, and you'll be able to backtest your system to see if it's profitable. Not to mention you'll be able to code many other custom indicators that aren't included in the likes of Yahoo.


----------



## pixel (20 March 2014)

mring16 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to trading and I was just wondering what you actually get in these software packages?
> 
> ...



As mentioned earlier:


> http://paritrade.com.au/products/pulse.html for day-to-day trading, and
> http://www.traderdealer.com.au/market-analyser.aspx for Market Analysis.
> 
> No problem with data compatibility in either.
> Oh - and both will offer a *free trial* to new customers.



Nothing better than trying something to see if it suits YOUR needs.


----------

